# Moving to KL in Aug'13



## chandanrs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a job offer in KL and I am planning to move in mid August 2013. The office location is The Garden's North Tower, Mid Valley City. I require your kind assistance in clarifying a few details for me - 

1. Which should be an ideal location to stay to easily reach my office. My budget for initial 4-5 months is 1000 MYR (shared accommodation) and later I will rent an apartment once my family is also here. Budget (2000-2300 MYR).

2. I donot have any initial accommodation provided, so the day I land in KL, how do I go about it. Will I need to identify accommodation before hand? 

3. what is the easiest way of transport I can find to Mid Valley City.

4. Could you provide me an overview of general expenses monthly to get an idea of my savings, considering I get 7K pm.


Looking forward for a generous response.


Thanks,
Raj


----------



## jonjovic (Jul 1, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## chandanrs (Jun 29, 2013)

Any suggestions please !


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

chandanrs said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a job offer in KL and I am planning to move in mid August 2013. The office location is The Garden's North Tower, Mid Valley City. I require your kind assistance in clarifying a few details for me -
> 
> ...


Hi Raj!
Mid Valley is accessible by both road and rail transport, so you can take bus or LRT. I myself would prefer LRT, but again it depends on where you're going to live.

I think it would be best for you to prepare accommodation before your arrival in KL as it can be quite overwhelming to adjust to your new job i a new country while finding accommodation at the same time.

As for the living cost, you can read an informative article here: While In Kuala Lumpur: Living Cost in KL - 2013

And, if you're too busy to prepare your relocation, you can always hire an expat service company to find your accommodation and other things you might need to settle yourself down.

Good luck for your relocation to KL, and feel free to PM me if you need more info!


----------

